
The perfect nap is 36 minutes long - jv22222
http://48dots.com/time+management/2020/05/10/the-perfect-nap-is-36-minutes.html
======
48dots
Thanks for sharing this post, jv22222! I hoping to write something new on a
~weekly cadence, so stay tuned for more similar content!

------
robertcope
I take 33 minute naps, which is pretty darn close to your 36 minutes.

